# MTB-Verleih in Würzburg?



## bikegeissel (12. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe dieses Fourm jetzt mehrfach durchsucht - offensichtlich hat noch niemand diese Frage gestellt 

Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben, wo ich in Würzburg Tage/Wochenweise
ein MTB leihen kann?
Ich habe bis August beruflich in Würzburg zu tun und brauche meine 2x wöchentlich meine Feierabendrunde, sonst werde ich wahnsinnig im Hotel   

Ich habe gesehen, dass es hier den einen oder anderen Thread gibt, in dem man sich zu Feierabendrunden trifft... Ich hoffe, dass ich mich da irgendwo anschliessen kann.


Viele Grüße


----------



## Coffee (13. Juli 2004)

@ bikegeissel,


ein verleih fällt mirleider auch keiner ein ;-( du solltest wenn in einem shop evtl mal fragen. wieso nimmst du dein bike nicht mit? ist doch sicher besser. auch wegerm wohlfühlen auf den trails ;-))



@ aprillaprill,

bitte lass solchen spam in zukunft einfach. denn mit deiner antwort konnte keiner was anfangen. vorallem nicht betreffende person. dies kannst du offiziell als verwarnung sehen.

@ alti,

dein beitrag ist leider auch opfer dank aprillaprill geworden ;-(


grüße coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockhopper (13. Juli 2004)

der Radladen Brandt (den gibt es in Euerdorf und Würzburg könnte vielleicht sowas haben???


----------



## bikegeissel (13. Juli 2004)

Vielen Dank...
ich melde mich, wenn ich die beiden Spuren mal nachverfolgt habe


----------



## bikegeissel (27. Juli 2004)

Hallo nochmal,

vielen Dank für die Tipps, aber inzwischen bin ich mir sicher,
dass man in Würzburg keine MTBs leihen kann.

Es war ja überhaupt schon ein Problem, ein Rad ohne Rücktrittbremse aufzutreiben 

Jetzt habe ich bei der Fahrradstation am Hauptbahnhof ein halbwegs sportliches Fahrrad bekommen (Kettenschaltung)

Nunja - ins Gelände kann ich mich mit den schmalen Reifen und 
wahrscheinloich nicht bruchsicheren Rahmen nicht trauen, aber
um mal ein paar Höhenmeter in den umliegenden Weinbergen zu
fressen, wird's wohl reichen 

Schade - ich wäre echt gerne am Mittwoch mal bei der geführten Tour
von Brand (Mainaustr.) mitgefahren...


----------



## bikegeissel (27. Juli 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> @ bikegeissel,
> 
> 
> ein verleih fällt mirleider auch keiner ein ;-( du solltest wenn in einem shop evtl mal fragen. wieso nimmst du dein bike nicht mit? ist doch sicher besser. auch wegerm wohlfühlen auf den trails ;-))



Naja.. schonmal versucht mit dem ICE ein Bike mitzunehmen?
Geht nicht - die Deutsche Bahn nimmt im ICE grundsätzliche keine Fahrräder mit!
Wenn ich statt ICE eine IC/EC Verbindungen nehme, bin ich 2h länger nach hier (aus Duisburg) unterwegs und muss auch noch Umsteigen - mit Koffer und Bike ein echtes Vergnügen


----------



## rothrunner (7. August 2004)

Ich führe Biketouren in Wertheim durch. Nun habe ich eine Anmeldung einer Gruppe aus Serbien. Diese reisen mit dem Bus an und möchten Wertheim und Umgebung einen Tag mit dem Bike gennenlernen. Nun habe ich versucht im Umkreis von 50 Km, 10 MTBs zu leihen. Es ist erschreckend!!!   

Ich bekomme einfach keine MTBs. Jetzt habe ich die Bikes bei meinen Freunden zusammen geliehen, was mir eigentlich nicht recht ist. Aber was soll man machen? Ich kann nur hoffen das alle "Geräte" heil bleiben!

Ab 2005 sollen im "Liebichen Taubertal" auch offiziell MTB-Touren angeboten werden. Es wird ein Prospekt geben und die Aktion soll auch beworben werden. Ich werde Anfang Oktober auf einer Messe vertreten sein und bei einer Diskussionsrunde des SWR die Belange der MTBler im Main- und Taubertal vertreten. Vielleicht stellen sich die Fahrradgeschäfte dann etwas darauf ein und es gibt in Zukunft auch bei uns MTBs zu leihen?

Grüße

Michael 

www.biken-wertheim.de


----------

